# Sand from a Saltwater tank



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm buying a tank that a guy currently has setup for saltwater. I was thinking about keeping the sand he has in it already and using it for my piranhas when I put them in the tank. My question is will the sand be ok for my fish? I'm not into sand, so I have no clue if there is different types for fresh water versus saltwater aquariums. Just want to make sure the same sand can be used or if I should have him through it out before I get the tank. Thanks in advance.

Rod


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

STUD said:


> I'm buying a tank that a guy currently has setup for saltwater. I was thinking about keeping the sand he has in it already and using it for my piranhas when I put them in the tank. My question is will the sand be ok for my fish? I'm not into sand, so I have no clue if there is different types for fresh water versus saltwater aquariums. Just want to make sure the same sand can be used or if I should have him through it out before I get the tank. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rod


i am not quite sure if it's a good idea specially if it's crush coral that will increase your ph more then what's specified for your piranhas


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

dont think its worth the risk.how big is the tank?i always like to start a new clean slate across the board


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

It's a 265. I'll probably just stick to river rocks like I've done in the past since I have plenty of them to take from my 240. Thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good call. I wouldn't want to introduce all the salt and pH-raising goodies from SW substrate.


----------

